# Never Summer SL or SL-R



## Ryissaco (Nov 8, 2008)

hey man, i just bought a NV SL-R after discussing it with some people, but burton avenger really helped me out with this review, maybe it will be some use to you, plus i just bought mine at daddies board shop for 350, so that might be some extra insentive to get it, but the deal only lasts this weekend so today is your last day, good luck

66. 158 Never Summer SL with Rocker (08/09) with k2 Formula’s and 1 day on Relay Pro’s

Stance 22.5 with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 10

Conditions: Everything

One word: Funster

This board is the epitome of fun all mountain slayer. I’ve tried to hate it, I tried to dislike it, and hell I even tried to break it. The new construction with the new side cut (I call it Never Slip Grip) is amazing, you can pop to the moon, yet charge and not feel shaky. The big thing with the side cut is its kinked, think a cross between a tri radial side cut and the Salomon equalizer. These kinks aren’t like MTX that it sticks out and is serrated it just creates two bends in the side cut then kind of flattens out and lets you steer between the feet if need be. Unlike other companies rockered boards this one rides different. I only notice the rocker when I need it or when I Ollie. I no longer have to preload my tails I can just slap it down and pop like a skateboard, if I do preload it then I just boost insanely high. Presses are a tad easier because the nose/tail is raised a bit so you just lean into it and go. With the rocker the center of the board sits a tad higher so buttering around on boxes and wall rides is easier. The big thing to note with this rocker is unlike the K2’s that I’ve been on where you have to stay centered, you can get nose/tail heavy and still ride comfortable and not go ass over teakettle. When riding on flats because the nose is lifted you don’t get that drag that slows you down so you can charge through cat tracks, I haven’t gotten stuck on it yet. A downside to rocker is the duck walk that takes a bit of time to get used to it. I did notice with this board it took me a good 3 days of riding to become fully adjusted to how it rides. You can carve on this board better than anything I’ve ever been on without any downsides. Those kinks just grip so much more. Flex wise this board has a different flex than the regular SL, its stiffer in the nose/tail because of the double carbon fiber x’s, but that also adds more pop, and better stability. In the dead center of the board there is a flex point, when you push it hard, you can feel it in butters, jibs, jumps. It’s a true center flex if you do a hand flex on it and look at the side you see it kink. This board is damp and stable, kills it in the pipe, dominates on jumps, and slays jibs. Now lets talk about those Relay’s. What a pile of shit, sorry but I like a rigid heel cup, I don’t like feeling like my ankle is unsupported when I go into a press. I had to exaggerate all movements to press it and by that point it was like oh shit rocker initiation time and it was crappy. I could ride them but I wasn’t happy at all, don’t say they weren’t dialed in; they were set 100% to my boot. I will say the heel straps were phenomenal I really liked them, toe straps sucked, and the footpad blew donkey dick. I felt like I had snow under my boot all day with them.

Heres a another review:
Shred Junkies: Board review: 09 Never Summer Sl-R


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

There is no regular SL anymore they're all SL Rs. Just get the SL R its nothing like the analogy you've put out there.


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

The way I understand it there were very few non-RC SLs produced for the '08-'09 season, so you would have to be lucky (or unlucky) to find a non-RC '09 SL. Interestingly, there were also a few SL-Rs produced in white, until they decided to go black only.

The reason I bring this up is to find out if you would be paying the same price for an '08 SL or whether it would actually be an '09. If it's an '08 it may not be such a good deal. The other thing is that some SL-Rs were actually labelled as "SL" even though they had RC, so it's probably worth checking before you buy if you are specifically after a non-RC SL.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The white and black is the luck of the draw they were made in a 50/50 mix and shipped. The dealers had no choice in the orders. As far as the regular SL's you would have to be a rep, hooked up by a rep, team rider, or product tester to get one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

In that shred junkies review the guy was 6ft 230 pds and riding a 155. That's a tiny ass board for a guy that size.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I thought it was interesting he claims the max stance at 22.5 inches. I know its not its around 24 or 25.


----------



## Ryissaco (Nov 8, 2008)

haha i know i saw that too, it would look something like this
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h241/rusper/fat-bike.jpg


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

the skeptik said:


> In that shred junkies review the guy was 6ft 230 pds and riding a 155. That's a tiny ass board for a guy that size.


That made me wonder too. I'm 5'10" and 220lb and went for a 161. I'm wondering if I should have gone for a 158.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm 6'0 230 and got a 163. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Hrm my SL-R has a green base :dunno:


----------



## Daddies (Nov 11, 2008)

*Never Summer SL from DaddiesBoardShop.com*

Ryissaco, thanks for the plug - you got our 13th Anniversary 20% off sale this weekend. I hope you enjoy your board when you have a chance to hit the mountain. 

For those that missed the sale there will be more. Keep your eyes peeled and I will post further discount codes as they come up so you will not miss out. 

Feel free to email me if you have any questions!

Thanks,
Sarah @ Daddies
[email protected]
*www.daddiesboardshop.com*
Check out our *Customer Reviews* if you Need Proof!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, thanks for the sale bro. Sweet board at a sweet price.


----------



## Ryissaco (Nov 8, 2008)

no, thank you daddies for the killer sale, haha


----------



## deepakhj (Nov 11, 2008)

Daddies said:


> Ryissaco, thanks for the plug - you got our 13th Anniversary 20% off sale this weekend. I hope you enjoy your board when you have a chance to hit the mountain.
> 
> For those that missed the sale there will be more. Keep your eyes peeled and I will post further discount codes as they come up so you will not miss out.
> 
> ...


You guys rule !!!!!!!! I can't wait to let that SL-R rip on the mountain!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you Daddies. Sarah is awesome. I get my board this week and cant wait to use it on the mountain.


----------

